# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  معنى حديث: إِنَّ أُمَّتِي يُدْعَوْنَ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ غُرًّا مُحَجَّلِينَ

## محمد طه شعبان

*في الصحيحين: عن أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قال: سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ «**إِنَّ أُمَّتِي يُدْعَوْن**َ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ غُرًّا مُحَجَّلِينَ مِنْ آثَارِ الوُضُوءِ، فَمَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يُطِيلَ غُرَّتَهُ فَلْيَفْعَلْ»([1]).*
*معاني المفردات:*
*(غراً) جمع أغر، أي ذو غُرّة، وأصل الغرة لمعة بيضاء تكون في جبهة الفرس(**[2]**).*
*(محجلين) من التحجيل، وهو بياض يكون في ثلاث قوائم من قوائم الفرس، وأصله من الحِجل بكسر الحاء وهو الخلخال(**[3]**).*
*شرح الحديث:*
*قوله: (إن أمتي)؛ أي: أمة الإجابة.*
* قوله: (يدعون يوم القيامة)، على رؤوس الأشهاد حال كونهم (غرًّا) بضم الغين المعجمة وتشديد الراء جمع أغر، أي: ذو غرة وهي بياض في الجبهة، والمراد به النور يكون في وجوههم وحال كونهم (محجلين) من التحجيل وهو بياض في اليدين والرجلين، والمراد به النور أيضًا أي يدعون إلى يوم القيامة وهم بهذه الصفة.*
*قوله: (من آثار الوضوء) أي: بسبب آثار الوضوء.*
*قال الشيخ البسام رحمه الله:*
*((يبشر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى يخصهم بعلامة فضل وشرف يومَ القيامة، من بين الأمم، حيث ينادون فيأتون على رؤوس الخلائق تتلألأ وجوههم وأيديهم وأرجلهم بالنور، وذلك أثر من آثار هذه العبادة العظيمة، وهي الضوء الذي كرروه على هذه الأعضاء الشريفة ابتغاء مرضاة الله، وطلبا لثوابه، فكان جزاؤهم هذه المحمدة العظيمة الخاصة))([4]).*
* الخلاف في إطالة الغرة:
*​*قال الشيخ البسام:*
*اختلف العلماء في مجاوزة حد الفرض الوجه واليدين والرجلين للوضوء. فذهب الجمهور إلى استحباب ذلك، عملا بهذا الحديث، على اختلاف بينهم في قدر حَدَّ المستحب.*
*وذهب مالك ورواية عن أحمد، إلى عدم استحباب مجاوزة محل الفرض، واختاره شيخ الإسلام " ابن تيمية "، و" ابن القيم "، وشيخنا عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي، وأيدوا رَأيَهُم بما يأتي:*
*1-** مجاوزة محل الفرض، على أنها عبادة، دعوى تحتاج إلى دليل.*
*والحديث الذي معنا لا يدل عليها، وإنما يدل على نورَ أعضاء الوضوء يوم القيامة.*
*وعمل أبي هريرة فَهْمْ له وحده من الحديث، ولا يصار إلى فهمه مع المعارض الراجح.*
*أما قوله: " فمن استطاع* *...** الخ " فرجحوا أنها مدرجة من كلام أبي هريرة، لا من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*2-** لو سلمنا بهذا لاقتضى أن نتجاوز الوجه إلى شعر الرأس، وهو لا يسمى غرة، فيكون متناقضاً.*
*3-** لم ينقل عن أحد من الصحابة أنه فهم هذا الفهم وتجاوز بوضوئه محل الفرض، بل نقل عن أبي هريرة أنه كان يستتر خشية من استغراب الناس لفعله.*
*4-** إن كل الواصفين لوضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يذكروا إلا أنه يغسل الوجه واليدين إلى المرفقين، والرجلين إلى الكعبين، وما كان ليترك الفاضل في كل مرة من وضوئه. وقال في الفتح: لم أر هذه الجملة في رواية أحد ممن روي هذا الحديث من الصحابة وهم عشرة، ولا ممن رواه عن أبي هريرة غير رواية نعيم هذه.*
*5-** الآية الكريمة تحدد محل الفرض بالمرفقين والكعبين، وهى من أواخر القرآن نزولا وإليك نص كلام "ابن القيم" في كتابه حادي الأرواح، قال: "أخرجا في الصحيحين والسياق لـ "مسلم" عن أبي حازم قال: كنت خلف أبي هريرة وهو يتوضأ للصلاة، فكان يمد يده حتى يبلغ إبطه، فقلت: يا أبا هريرة ما هذا الوضوء؟ فقال يا بني فروخ  أنتم ههنا؟ لو علمت أنكم* *ههنا ما توضأت هذا الوضوء. سمعت خليلي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "تبلغ الحلية من المؤمن حيث يبلغ الوضوء".*
*وقد احتج بهذا من يرى استحباب غسل العضد وإطالته. وتطويل التحجيل، وممن استحبه بعض الحنفية والشافعية والحنابلة وقد اقتصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على غسل الوجه والمرفقين والكعبين، ثم قال: " فمن زاد على هذا فقد أساء وظلم فهذا يرد قولهم ".*
*ولذا فإن الصحيح أنه لا يستحب وهو قول أهل المدينة، وورد فيه عن أحمد روايتان.*
*والحديث لا يدل على الإطالة، فإن الحلية إنما تكون زينة في الساعد والمعصم، لا في العضد والكتف.*
*وأما قوله: " فمن استطاع منكم أن يطيل غرته فليفعل " فهذه الزيادة مدرجة في الحديث من كلام أبي هريرة لا من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بَين ذلك غير واحد من الحفاظ.*
*وفي مسند الإمام أحمد في هذا الحديث، قال نعيم: فلا أدرى قوله: " من استطاع منكم أن يطيل غرته فليفعل " من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو شيء قاله أبو هريرة من عنده.*
*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: وكان شيخنا([5]) يقول: هذه اللفظة لا يمكن أن تكون من كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن الغرة لا تكون في اليد، ولا تكون إلا في الوجه، وإطالته غير ممكنة، إذ تدخل في الرأس فلا تسمى تلك غرة([6]).* 
فوائد الحديث:
1-  يدل الحديث على فضل هذه الأمة وخصائصها.
2-  فضل الوضوء.
3-  فضل إسباغه.


[1])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (136)، ومسلم (246).

[2])) ((فتح الباري)) 1/236.

[3])) السابق.

[4])) ((تيسير العلام شرح عمدة الأحكام)) 1/34.

[5])) أي ابن تيمية؛ 

[6])) انظر: ((حادي الأرواح إلى بلاد الأفراح)) 1/201، و((تيسير العلام)) 1/35.

----------

